# FITNESS and NUTRITION FORUM > INJURIES, REHAB & SPA >  Accutane vs. Doxycycline

## Tose22

I am considering these two and was wondering if either of these two are ok to use during a cycle. I have never used Accutane but I have used a friends prescription of doxycycline. I dont have serious acne or really acne at all, but what i do have is a poreous face that gets clogged with oil build-up. So i am just wanting someone experience with this, like someone that has used either of these before a cycle and during cycle, because i am about to start one in a month and i want to start accutane or doxy now. Any info would be greatly appreciated.


-Tose

----------


## Sta11ion

Doxycycline, would be a better choice considering that it will not effect your liver as Accutane will. If you are prone to Acne with the use of AS you whould consider this option first. If you dont notice it working, then move into Acutane which is a stronger drug. Also one persons effect on the drug will not have the same results with you. Try doxycycline first then move to accutane .

----------


## Tose22

well i just ordered both so i'll take the doxy for 30-60 days and see how it works, and if it doesnt then i will use the accu at the end of my cyc, thanks for responding sta11ion..

-Tose

----------


## smurf0852

stick with the antibiotics if you can.
accutane is very hard on your liver much harder than 
oral steroids and some of the sides can be a nightmare.
i was pescribed it for adult onset acne last year which i had sufferd for 10 years.
i was on 70 mg pd and i was supposed to be on it 6 months.
i lasted 3 i had constent nose bleeds my lips dropped
to bits, the joint pains i had nearly crippled me.
saying that the acne has mostly gone never to return
and its unlikely to as accutane kills the sebus glands
in the skin.
so if you really cant avoid it, take it just watch the sides.

----------


## EastCoaster

I dont agree. Using Antibiotics for acne is a bad decision because when using antibiotics for acne, you going to be on that particular antibiotic for a long period of time... and its a proven fact that you can grow a tolerance to antibiotics and become immune! Thus, when you get sick and you actually need the remedy of the antibiotic, you'll be SOL because of your long-term use to cure your skin condition. Antibiotics work to clear up the skin because antibiotics fight against bacteria, and thats what most often causes acne, is bacteria. Once you're off the antibiotics, or you become immune, the ance will once again resurface. Long term use of antibiotics is also harmful on the liver.

Accutance doesnt kill bacteria, it actually reduces the size of your pores. Yes, accutance can be harsh on some people, but for most people, accutane can be used without any severe side effects under the monthly supervision of a doctor.

I always find it a bit humerous when people talk about the severity of accutane on a "steriod board", when steroids are extremely harsh on the liver also. I believe the use of Anadrol warrents the same liver caution as accutane. If you're considering using accutane, I would NOT use it simultaniously with steroids under any condition. If you're acne gets bad, wait till your cycle and PCT is well over.

----------


## S R H

> I dont agree. Using Antibiotics for acne is a bad decision because when using antibiotics for acne, you going to be on that particular antibiotic for a long period of time... and its a proven fact that you can grow a tolerance to antibiotics and become immune! Thus, when you get sick and you actually need the remedy of the antibiotic, you'll be SOL because of your long-term use to cure your skin condition. Antibiotics work to clear up the skin because antibiotics fight against bacteria, and thats what most often causes acne, is bacteria. Once you're off the antibiotics, or you become immune, the ance will once again resurface. Long term use of antibiotics is also harmful on the liver.
> 
> Accutance doesnt kill bacteria, it actually reduces the size of your pores. Yes, accutance can be harsh on some people, but for most people, accutane can be used without any severe side effects under the monthly supervision of a doctor.
> 
> I always find it a bit humerous when people talk about the severity of accutane on a "steriod board", when steroids are extremely harsh on the liver also. I believe the use of Anadrol warrents the same liver caution as accutane. If you're considering using accutane, I would NOT use it simultaniously with steroids under any condition. If you're acne gets bad, wait till your cycle and PCT is well over.



Yes i agree 100%, im living proof of this. Last year i took a drug called Doryx (an antibiotic) for a few months in hoping my acne to go away. It got a little better, nothin i would have wasted my money on again if i had to. Anyways, a month after i got off, i happened to come down with a bad sore throat that wouldnt go away. It turned into strep, and i got on a antibiotic. It didnt go away so i was forced to go on a stronger anti biotic. Still no results and my strep turned into staff. THATS when it got BAD. I was close to going to the hospital, and i was yet givin another antibiotic, yet this was one of the strongest on the market with serious side effects. I took it for about a week and finally i was better. Man it was soo not worth taking the anti biotic for my acne, i became immune to antibiotics and it almost cost me my life. 

Stick to accutane bro, and when ur done take some milkthistle. I plan on getting some within the next few months in hope for my acne to go away for good. All of the guys i know that have taken it have had badass results and minimal sides with no acne still 2 years after treatment.
good luck and be safe wtvr u do.

----------


## houseofpain

doxycycline works ok but as someone mentioned before you can build up a tolerance to antiobiotics. accutane is GREAT but should only be used very wisely.
~HOP

----------


## Hot-Rox

Your post states that you really dont have much acne. Accutane should only be used if you have sustained serious breakouts. Check out this site for some less aggressive (but still effective treatments).

http://www.acne.org/

----------

